# Someone else paid for my fuel.



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

So interesting thing happened to me this afternoon. I go to my usual petrol station and put £50 of V-Power Diesel in my ST. Enter the shop and approach the till where a lady is finishing paying. Assistant looks at me and says "pump 3 yes" to which I look over and think that's wrong, "no mate 2". Turns out he had the pumps wrong and had charged my fuel to the lady before me. 

Debate then begins with me refusing to pay for her bill because:

1. My bill has been paid by her because of their mistake not mine. 
2. My bill had been cleared and therefore I had nothing more to pay.
3. If I had paid for hers I would have paid for x amount of normal diesel not the V-Power I had put in and so if there was a problem with V-Power I wouldn't be able to claim anything as they would say I bought the normal diesel, which my receipt would also say.

After this went on the manager said he would call the police to which I said fine as I have committed no crime. He disappears for ten minutes before coming back and saying they accept the mistake and I don't need to pay anything. 

So has anyone had any experience like this, was I in my rights to refuse to pay the other persons bill?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

So were both bills for £50?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't pay the other persons bill but I would still expect to pay for the amount of fuel I'd put in.

I'm now feeling old but years ago during the fuel strike (think it was around 1999) I remember the petrol stations filling up the cars for you as you were being limited to a certain amount. Without my knowledge and by mistake they put a small amount of petrol into my diesel car before realising their mistake and filling with diesel and had the cheek to try and charge me for the petrol as well as the diesel 

Needless to say they were told I was only paying for the diesel and they would also be paying me if their mistake caused any damage to my car!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Think you got lucky there, all they needed to do was give you a hand written receipt with a company stamp on. Mistake or otherwise on their part on mixing pumps up you still had the goods so I'd have expected to pay.


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

No hers was actually a couple quic less, but as I said, I didn't want to risk paying for something I didn't have in case there was a problem with it.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

But surely if u've a problem with ur diesel highly unlikely but u've no receipt to prove where you bought it. Now not saying the garage would deny you bought it after you not paying


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

bigmac3161 said:


> But surely if u've a problem with ur diesel highly unlikely but u've no receipt to prove where you bought it. Now not saying the garage would deny you bought it after you not paying


There is that small possibility it could bite me if I do have a problem with fuel I put in now as I have no receipt, no doubt all the cctv would have been lost or recorded over by such a time as well .


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I think you should have paid up...


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't get this at all.
You owe them fifty quid and you refused to pay because of fuel liability? Think you threw an angle there dude and got lucky.


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

You had the fuel therefore you should have had the decency to pay for it. Have you though whether or not that person might loose their job!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I get what you're saying chum, but I'd have paid the 50 quid. 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Luke M said:


> I don't get this at all.
> You owe them fifty quid and you refused to pay because of fuel liability? Think you threw an angle there dude and got lucky.


Put it in other terms, you're in a garage getting some Pirelli tyres fitted, at the same time someone else is getting Goodyear. Both cost the same but they present you with a bill for the goodyears even though you didn't have them. You think oh well same price what's the difference, but then you notice the pirellis are damaged when you get home. You can do nothing as your receipt says you bought goodyears, so company says do one you were happy paying that bill.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Yea your third reason seems a bit far fetched to me...I would of just been happy that I got a few quid off my bill since the other pump was cheaper than mine.

Sort of reminds me of the common misconception that when people find something in a shop with the wrong price on it, they demand that the store sell it to them at that price just because of a simple mistake...


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Cookies said:


> I get what you're saying chum, but I'd have paid the 50 quid.
> 
> Sent from my D6603


This is the thing I couldn't pay the £50, I had to pay the £46 odd the woman had left on pump 3. That was my only choice according to the assistant.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

mattcoupturbo said:


> Put it in other terms, you're in a garage getting some Pirelli tyres fitted, at the same time someone else is getting Goodyear. Both cost the same but they present you with a bill for the goodyears even though you didn't have them. You think oh well same price what's the difference, but then you notice the pirellis are damaged when you get home. You can do nothing as your receipt says you bought goodyears, so company says do one you were happy paying that bill.


Don't think the analogy applies dude. Sounds like you've over engineered a situation to get free fuel.
Here's how you should have played it.
1. I'm more than happy to pay what I owe you. Can I swap my receipt with the lady as I'm overly concerned about an almost non problem with fuel liability.*assuming she's still there.
Or
2. I'm more than happy to pay what I owe you but could you write or document what I'm buying because I'm overly concerned about an almost non issue with fuel liability. Assuming she's not there.

I don't see why it's anymore complex a situation than that.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds to me like you've been awkward for the sake of it. 
They could have charged you correctly, someone paying for the wrong pump happens all the time. It takes seconds to sort out. It's like people filling up and then realising they've forgotten their wallet/purse. Happens daily and easy to sort either with payment from someone over the phone or you signing a declaration to say you'll pay later. 
I really can't see why you were being awkward, as said above all you had to do was offer to pay and if needs be get a receipt for what you put in. 
You must be the only person who keeps fuel receipts too, that's what the bin is for by the pump


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok u've pulled a fly one and got away with no point trying to make spurious excuses about it.


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Spurious?

Bad fuel in Bangor

Bad Fuel in South East

Google brings up lots of examples.The chance is small but there is still a chance, I'm not risking a 8 month old car to keep a giant petrol company happy.


----------



## robbo777 (Jul 31, 2013)

The moral thing would have been to pay for what you actually owed them, I don't think it would have been difficult to put £50 on the counter and say 'that's what I owe you' turned and walked out of the shop, it would have been recorded on cctv. The fact that you didn't even pay them for the other drivers fuel and then just put the difference on the counter says it all really. 
There's always an excuse if your looking one ......... Bad fuel I've heard it all now.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Flol at the fuel liability thing it's a run of the mill hatchback not some massively expensive super car 😂


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Firstly, if I had been the manager I would of pursued the police option, refusal to pay for goods received is theft and in court you would not have had a leg to stand on.

Secondly, regarding the fuel type/receipt, yes there have been a few incidences of contaminated fuel damaging engines but you are talking about a several million to one chance, and if it did happen the first thing they would do would be to test the fuel in your tank, which would prove beyond a shadow of a doubt whose fuel and what type it was. They certainly wouldn't just throw a couple of grand at you for a new engine based solely on a petrol receipt.

Having said all of that though if you believe the hype that they put on those premium fuels enough to shell out on them every time then they've probably already made more than enough profit from you to cover the cost, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I guess the Karma police will sort this one out........


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Mcpx said:


> Firstly, if I had been the manager I would of pursued the police option, refusal to pay for goods received is theft and in court you would not have had a leg to stand on.
> 
> Secondly, regarding the fuel type/receipt, yes there have been a few incidences of contaminated fuel damaging engines but you are talking about a several million to one chance, and if it did happen the first thing they would do would be to test the fuel in your tank, which would prove beyond a shadow of a doubt whose fuel and what type it was. They certainly wouldn't just throw a couple of grand at you for a new engine based solely on a petrol receipt.
> 
> Having said all of that though if you believe the hype that they put on those premium fuels enough to shell out on them every time then they've probably already made more than enough profit from you to cover the cost, so I wouldn't worry about it.


Right, clearly we have a know it all here. Firstly it wasn't theft, I waited it the shop for over 40mins whilst we tried to resolve the situation. At no stage did I walk out of there having stolen anything, I only left when they said not to worry about it.

I did not refuse to pay for my fuel, I refused to pay for some else's. The garage said that I had to pay for her fuel and that was my only option.

I was happy for them to call the police and would still be more than happy to speak to them about it, should the police insist I pay then I will do, I happily left my contact details in the garage in order that this very outcome could happen in a swift manner.

Your comment about the fuel shows that you're actually not a know it all and probably just a keyboard warrior on your high horse.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

A friend of mine used to work in a petrol station and if someone drove off without paying it used to come off their wages. I wonder if the same thing would happen here.


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

funkydunk said:


> A friend of mine used to work in a petrol station and if someone drove off without paying it used to come off their wages. I wonder if the same thing would happen here.


Pretty sure that's illegal. An employee can not be held responsible for drive offs, this wasn't a drive off anyway.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Maybe an idea to find a different place to fill up in the future.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Not sure single person on here has agreed or condoned your actions. Surely that should tell you that maybe you're out of line, and calling someone a know it all and then splitting hairs over who's paying for what fuel just shows that you're just looking for a way to justify that you did wrong.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

funkydunk said:


> A friend of mine used to work in a petrol station and if someone drove off without paying it used to come off their wages. I wonder if the same thing would happen here.


Probably going to happen here aswell. If i make a mistake with giving out change i have to stand it, the cashier whos on minimum wage will have to work a full shift to pay for the mistake they made. The OP needs to go and pay the money he owes for fuel.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

You saw an opportunity to get some free juice and it worked, lucky that time mate


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

shouldn't come off their wages. and if it does thats illegal.

i worked in a petrol station and never had it come of my wages or anyone elses for that matter who worked there. 

sometimes mistakes where made like the OP. but most usually paid and happy to get a few quid less.

I found out fuel probs where mostly water in the fuel which was when the tanks were run low and condensation happened in them. they aren't sealed so air/ water vapour does get in.

Police won't be interested as OP is happy to pay for his goods, but someone else has paid for it. so no crime.

in regards to the fuel re premium, yes there is usually a notable difference. mainly in highly tuned or turbo cars.

if there wasn't then why on back to back tests would a turbo car make more power on the premium. i know my car although it will run on regular isn't really happy about it and boost is cut back and timing retarded by the knock sensor.

this is proven fact done by independent laboratories and rolling roads. so nothing to do with big oil trying to get more cash out of you


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I posted early on in this thread and I still think that payment should have been made for the fuel purchased however I think some are being a bit harsh on the OP.

I can't see from the thread where he is saying that he isn't or wasn't prepared to pay for the fuel he got.

What he is saying is that he didn't want to pay for fuel that someone else had.

It would be similar to going into a shop buying a TV and the store saying actually we'll just charge you for a fridge as we've made a mistake.

My criticism is more of the garage as surely they must have been able to do something to provide some sort of receipt and charge the OP for what he actually bought (or was attempting to buy as I appreciate he didn't pay )

I had a similar where for some reason the person immediately behind me had filled up before I paid as it was mobbed. His fuel was a lot dearer than mine which us how I realised but all they did was access the previous transaction on the pump, which was mine, then charged me for it.

As I said I think some are being overly harsh on the OP as he has not driven off without paying he's had a discussion, the garage told him it was OK and he also left his details saying he was willing to pay for the fuel he got.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

The moral thing to do would have been to ask for a hand written receipt and pay for the fuel owed. But if the manager let him off for it. Then fair enough. Everybody likes a freebie. And I hope the the cashier in the petrol station doesn't take the rap for it. Surely that's shady taking it out of his wages


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You spent 40mins trying to resolve a situation you created to be fair. 

Mountain = molehill

You have a card transaction and the fuel in your tank as proof of what you bought so a receipt wouldn't be necessary. I also don't know a single person who's ever actually had bad fuel.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Daftest excuse for not paying what you're due I've ever heard!


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Peter77 said:


> The moral thing to do would have been to ask for a hand written receipt and pay for the fuel owed. But if the manager let him off for it. Then fair enough. Everybody likes a freebie. And I hope the the cashier in the petrol station doesn't take the rap for it. Surely that's shady taking it out of his wages
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I have said, I was happy to pay for my fuel if they could replicate the transaction. They said I had to pay for her fuel and that's it.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ardandy said:


> You spent 40mins trying to resolve a situation you created to be fair.
> 
> Mountain = molehill
> 
> You have a card transaction and the fuel in your tank as proof of what you bought so a receipt wouldn't be necessary. I also don't know a single person who's ever actually had bad fuel.


I personally use supermarket fuels and have never had a problem however do know of a few people who have had issues which their garages were saying was due to poor quality fuel.

Here's an article Andy where it is clear there are issues and one piece of advice is to always keep your receipt 

https://www.petrolprices.com/blog/have-you-been-affected-by-contaminated-fuel-65.html

I think the OP should follow your example and go electric which would save this problem :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What am I reading? :lol:

I'm not sure what reaction you expected, but I'm sure everyone reading this thread is scratching their heads in disbelief. 

A simple problem with a simple solution. It shouldn't have required a 40 minute stand off.

I'm amazed, even in hindsight, that your logic still makes sense to you and you've told the internet.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

The cashier will not have suffered, they can't be expected to watch which pump every single person comes from. Earlier comment about cashiers having to pay for drive offs is the biggest load of B'S I've ever heard, how the hell are you supposed to stop that? 

I'm still finding this story a little difficult to believe though, 40mins with you offering to pay and staff and a manager refusing to take it for your pump but would for someone else's seems a little far fetched. As I said earlier it was a regular problem when I worked in a petrol station which was easily resolved back then (15 years ago) I can't see why it would be difficult now.


----------

